# LGD problem



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

She is an egg eater!! Idea's to get her to stop? I put the basket down on crate to go deal with baby goat and within moments she knocked it over and ate 3 eggs ... she knows she did bad cause she ran from me.
Inject an egg with cayenne pepper and let her eat it?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Train her not to eat them. Take the time to have training sessions with her, and reward her for leaving the eggs alone.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Most dogs love a good egg. Have the nests where the dog can't reach them and don't leave the baskets alone. Should be easy enough to teach the dog to keep away from a basket for a short time. 
I always gave mine an egg or two after she'd wait nicely outside the coop.


----------

